# Interesting developments in China



## timmopussycat (Aug 7, 2007)

Check out:

http://www.atimes.com/atimes/China/IH07Ad03.html 

The writer reports, "ome Chinese evangelicals and Pentecostals believe that the basic movement of the gospel for the last 2,000 years has been westward: from Jerusalem to Antioch, from Antioch to Europe, from Europe to America, and from America to China. Now, they believe, it's their turn to complete the loop by carrying the gospel to Muslim lands, eventually arriving in Jerusalem. Once that happens, they believe, the gospel will have been preached to the entire world." 

An underlying reference: Jesus in Beijing: How Christianity is Transforming China and Changing the Global Balance of Power - 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1596980257/


----------

